# Bubble Gum



## Pieter Geldenhuys (5/1/17)

Hi all,

imp looking for a bubble gum flavoured juice any recommendations ?

Thanks


----------



## Rusty (5/1/17)

Try a local e liquid by puffy puffs .they make a brilliant wicks flavour !!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dietz (5/1/17)

I would recommend 'the Ghetto berry' by because Bubbles matter. Vape King also has their own house brand Wicks Chappies (Wacky Wicks) that I enjoy alot.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Pieter Geldenhuys (5/1/17)

Thank you @Abdul Haque Maiter for the reply but it doesn't seem like you can get it in 0% nic only in 3%


----------



## Pieter Geldenhuys (5/1/17)

Thank you @Dietz will check it out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (5/1/17)

Puffy Puffs Wicks kougom
Smack Ice
Liquid fusions wicky wacks
BBM Ghetto berry or Urban Grape

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rusty (5/1/17)

@Pieter Geldenhuys i have definitely seen this in 0mg .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KarlDP (5/1/17)

Puffy Puffs Wicks is simply amazing.. The flavour is so true. Love this stuff. And it is available in 0mg. The vendor I buy from has stock

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pieter Geldenhuys (5/1/17)

Perfect thank you gents will go and check it out


----------



## Rusty (5/1/17)

https://vapeaway.co.za/collections/...ks-kougom-lekker-sweeties?variant=33835469254



Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------

